# How to create password in a Folder using Windows 7 Starter



## TechReader (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi guys,

Do you have any idea how will I set a password in a folder in my shared drive? and I want to set a permission to the specific person who can read and write my files. I am using Windows 7 Starter.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Is this for home or business purpose?

What version of Windows 7 do you have?


----------



## TechReader (Oct 12, 2010)

It is from business purposes.. and we are running Windows 7 Starter. Do you have any idea for alternative software to do that?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Your Network Admin shd know and the only one that can perform this task. Circumventing company's protocols is not a cool thing to do.


----------

